# Billing Toradol and Paracervical Block for Essure



## aschaeve (Feb 22, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone is billing Toradol and/or a Paracervical Block 64435 for the Essure procedure?  Or are both included in the Essure procedure?

Thanks,
Alicia, CPC


----------



## pspears (Feb 22, 2011)

According to the ACOG coding manual, the paracervical block is included.  I have however billed for the toradol.


----------



## aschaeve (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you bill for the therapeutic injection of the Toradol 96372 and get paid?

Alicia, CPC


----------

